# "Save the Cheerleader, Save the World"



## TADD (Nov 22, 2006)

My wife an I are so drawn to this incredible show. We are huge LOST fans, so the idea of another episodic drama where nothing gets resolved each episode is a constant cliffhanger. We love it! Anyone else watch it? If not you should give it a whirl. HEROES MOnday nights 9:00pm NBC.


----------



## Mark (Nov 22, 2006)

I'm all for saving cheerleaders. Heck, one could grow up to be president of something some day! But I don't want to get hooked on a TV show. Last time that happened it pretty much ruined my life and I'm still trying to pick up all the shattered pieces. But you go ahead and enjoy it.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 22, 2006)

Seen every one and don't miss it!!! 
I also watch LOST religiously, or as we call it, Flashback Island. The last show that I refuse to miss is House, I've never been one for medical shows, but that one is genius!

Jon


----------



## couscous74 (Nov 22, 2006)

Hooked on Heroes!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 22, 2006)

Love Heroes, fits in w/ my comic book background. Hate Lost. Also huge CSI fan.


----------



## eOrchids (Nov 22, 2006)

Been watching it ever since it aired!


----------



## bwester (Nov 22, 2006)

save the bulbo, save the world


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 22, 2006)

So funny! Jon and I have been talking about this show so much. I scream at it whenever it ends! I absolutely love this show.


----------



## Heather (Nov 22, 2006)

Well great. Now we need a re-cap for those of us whom you have now convinced should watch this show (namely, me!)


----------



## TADD (Nov 23, 2006)

Basically it is the story of several characters learning they all have abilities. Each episode is a series of vignettes. There are several characters, including a Serial Hero Killer named Seiler, and an organization/aganecy of somekind collecting Heroes and tracking them. You can actually watch a bunch of the epsiodes on nbc.com. It is a neat series, check it out.


----------



## Heather (Nov 23, 2006)

TADD said:


> Basically it is the story of several characters learning they all have abilities. Each episode is a series of vignettes. There are several characters, including a Serial Hero Killer named Seiler, and an organization/aganecy of somekind collecting Heroes and tracking them. You can actually watch a bunch of the epsiodes on nbc.com. It is a neat series, check it out.




Oh, do they have them online like ABC does? That's cool. I often catch up on things like this on the weekends so I'll definitely check it out. Thanks Tadd!


----------



## NYEric (Nov 24, 2006)

This is definitely the best show in a few years. On par w/ Survivor creation.


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

So, can I pick this up tonight (or lastweek) and know what's goin' on? 
I have a couple hours, thought I'd check it out.


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 27, 2006)

Definitely check it out! If you need filled in after the show, I think Tien or I would be glad to catch you up.

Jon


----------



## TADD (Nov 27, 2006)

Don't miss it! It will be easy to fill you in if necessary! I have a theory about the explosion! I don't want to spoil it at all for anyone! :evil:


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 27, 2006)

Heather--
If you have want, I can send you a CD with avi files of all the episodes! I'm more than willing.... oke:


----------



## Jon in SW Ohio (Nov 27, 2006)

There will be a marathon on SciFi channel as well coming soon.

Jon


----------



## Heather (Nov 27, 2006)

I'm already confused, and just dumped two pots of S/H plants on my head. LOL. Perhaps, I will take Tien up on her offer....Sigh....


----------



## adiaphane (Nov 27, 2006)

Heather said:


> I'm already confused, and just dumped two pots of S/H plants on my head. LOL. Perhaps, I will take Tien up on her offer....Sigh....



I'm waiting....


----------



## NYEric (Nov 28, 2006)

Heroes is on network TV Monday 9:00 PM EST on ABC. The previous week's show airs on SCiFi channel Monday at 7:00 PM EST[and some other time]. This Wednesday SciFi channel is having a marathon airing of the first 6 shows starting at 6:00 PM. Enjoy! I would watch all of them again but if I miss practice again I may get kicked off the team.


----------



## Heather (Nov 28, 2006)

Oh that's good to know. Thanks Eric.


----------

